# Skylines from Highways



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey guys, you all surely know, that one of the best views of skyline is when you´re driving down the highway and suddenly the skyline appears in front of you, so I have started this thread in order to we can share this kind of photos.
Post here your pics or pics which you´ve found on the internet( but do not forget to provide source:nuts. Doesn´t matter if its small skyline or big skyline but it should somewhere around highway. 
Here are some examples, I´m sure you´ll find better. kay:

Seattle








http://www.aaroads.com/blog/2010/05/05/alaska-highway-i/

Frankfurt


Dr.Seltsam said:


> Frankfurt:
> 
> 
> A5 von Maddes91 auf Flickr


Chicago :cheers2:


SkylineHeaven said:


> Another Chicago Traffic skyline





SkylineHeaven said:


>


Houston








http://www.city-data.com

Singapore








wikipedia.org

Los Angeles








http://rebouche.blogspot.cz/2010/12/gone-to-see-granddaddy.html

Vienna


tikiturf said:


>


Prague - only one by me so I have to post it. 

prague pankrac skyline by singoone, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ Wow. :drool:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

the last pic of HK is awesome!


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

desertpunk said:


> *Dallas*
> 
> 
> _MG_2395 by William Christie, on Flickr


:cheers2:


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

Maslak-Istanbul


sun&sun said:


> Maslak, all in one!


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

yes! can't believe I never thought of this. I love seeing the skylines 'emerge' into view when on highways. It's always so exciting, grand and impressive


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ Yep. 
Here is Philly. :cheers2:




Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Philadelphia
> 
> 
> Skyline of Philadelphia by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


----------



## sonoii (Aug 20, 2012)

I like the first one. The skyline in the background is just unbelievable!


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

Which one you mean, Seattle?


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Hanoi 


P1050381 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

ntha8282;91493896]
DSC_0526 by ntha8282, on Flickr


----------



## roars1111 (Aug 28, 2012)

Skyline Boulevard is an almost empty road just a few miles from one of the busiest and most densely populated areas in the United States.
Most people living in the San Francisco Bay area, also known as Silicon Valley, are probably not even aware of the Skyline Boulevard, a scenic byway running along the mountain ridge to the west of the valley. Whenever I am in need for a quick escape but do not have much time, I will take a short vacation on Skyline Boulevard. I will hop into my Mustang Convertible, open up the roof and drive up here for a tranquil escape from the hectic live of the Silicon Valley. The curvy road, meandering along the crest of the mountains offers spectacular views and is a haven for motor bikers and cyclists alike. You can view the sunset over the mountains or see the lights of the valley below come to live.

Although Skyline Blvd may not be the most famous scenic route, it is one of my favorites, because it is not as crowded as Highway 1. Here you can still find some solitude after straying away from the main route. I have parked my car a few miles off 35 with the top down and enjoyed the sunset for well over an hour without meeting another soul.
During the summer months, fog usually starts rolling in the afternoon. It engulfs most of the north peninsula (including San Francisco).
I love the fog since it amplifies the feeling of isolation and dampens the sounds of nearby motorists.


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

when we come back to the city from an escape trip, we see skyline at the end of the road. that's a wonderful feeling, just like there's a loved one waiting home for us


----------



## Maharlikans (Aug 27, 2012)

*view of Metropolitan Manila Skylines taken from landing airplane to NAIA along North Luzon Expressway*


----------



## Maharlikans (Aug 27, 2012)

*Olayah District, Riyadh City - Saudi Arabia*


----------



## Maharlikans (Aug 27, 2012)

*Ayala Ave. Makati City - METRO MANILA Philippines*


----------



## Maharlikans (Aug 27, 2012)

*Bonifacio Global City, Taguig METRO MANILA, Philippines*


----------



## Maharlikans (Aug 27, 2012)

*BGC Business District, Taguig City, METRO MANILA Philippines*


----------



## Maharlikans (Aug 27, 2012)

*Metro Manila Skyway and skyline scene*


----------



## Maharlikans (Aug 27, 2012)

*Metro Manila street level skyline View via MRT & LRT*


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

Belo Horizonte, Brazil



Charles Tôrres said:


> *Foto do dia: *
> 
> 66. Pulse:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos guys


----------



## Maharlikans (Aug 27, 2012)

*Makati City Street Scenes - METRO MANILA Philippines 2010 - Ayala Avenue*


----------



## Maharlikans (Aug 27, 2012)

*METRO MANILA, Philippines 2010 Street Scenes - Roxas Boulevard*







*METRO MANILA, Philippines 2011 Street Scenes - Roxas Boulevard*






*METRO MANILA, Philippines 2011 Street Scenes - Roxas Boulevard, Padre Burgos & Finance Road*


----------



## Maharlikans (Aug 27, 2012)

*METRO MANILA, Philippines 2011 Street Scenes - Taft Avenue in Ermita & Malate Manila*







*METRO MANILA, Philippines 2011 Street Scenes - M. Adriatico Street Manila*


----------



## CDNer (Aug 7, 2011)

*Italy* , Naples
I love this: the only italian skyline that can be seen from a lot of motorways nearby, and the only dense cluster in southern europe :cheers: i know this has nothing to do with usa, china etcetera, but it's a fascinating atmosphere!


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*Tel Aviv*






http://www.flickr.com/photos/coldphage/4055476233/
skyline, re-re-redone by elibrody, on Flickr
​


----------



## Maharlikans (Aug 27, 2012)

*view of Metropolitan Manila Skylines taken from landing airplane to NAIA along North Luzon Expressway*


----------



## Maharlikans (Aug 27, 2012)

*BGC Business District, Taguig City, METRO MANILA Philippines*


----------



## Maharlikans (Aug 27, 2012)

*METRO MANILA Philippines*


----------



## Maharlikans (Aug 27, 2012)

*Makati - Ortigas Center - METRO MANILA Philippines*










*MANILA Philippines*


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

Amazing pics and vids guys, thanks. 
P. S.: Every skyline is welcome, the Naples skyline is really impressive from that angle, one of densest skylines in Europe
Belo horizonte and Manila - awesome as always, but Tel Aviv :eek2: - those pics are magnificent. :cheers2:


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

Lower Manhattan. :cheers2:




the man from k-town said:


> aug. 27
> 
> East Bway - WTC - Evening von Joel Raskin


----------



## Maharlikans (Aug 27, 2012)

*Ayala Ave. Makati City - METRO MANILA*


----------



## dfwcre8tive (Oct 18, 2007)

A few from Dallas:






































All photos from here.


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

wow, never new naples was like that! Suprising to see a european city with a skyline/cbd like that (besides London/Paris and Germany)


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

Thx for awesome pics guys. 
Here is Vilnius. 



Pansori said:


> From Crowne Plaza Hotel
> 
> IMG_0355 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr





Nomels said:


> Vilnius by me. Yesterday


----------



## Indonesian Pride (Feb 28, 2010)

nice photos
nice thread

love to see skyline from highway, its look massive and so metropolitan!
:cheers:


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

Moscow


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ Yeah Moscow! My favourite European skyline. :cheers2: Thanx for posting.


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ Awesome. I love Philly skyline. :cheers2:


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

o0ink said:


> Update - yesterday - © by me:


Amazing pic of Vienna. :cheers2:


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Philadelphia*


Museum Steps by RLPK8, on Flickr


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

Mississauga has pretty decent skyline as seen from highway. :cheers2:



Jasonzed said:


> More parkside
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jasonzed said:


> from today


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Atlanta


Waiting at the Light by MC Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Raleigh


raleigh-skyline-BW by Ronbo1, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Melbourne


Street, Spring by Dr Abbate, on Flickr


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ Awesome. :cheers2:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning images....


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Chicago


chicago skyline from the cab by BobbyBokeh, on Flickr


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

The Hague



























Source http://schlijper.nl/


----------



## Iturama (Mar 7, 2012)

*Marilia, Brazil*










Owner: Alexandre Cortez​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Mexico City*


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

^^
This one is nice. Looks like Islamabad, Pakistan.


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

SF


San Francisco: Veins of TransAmerica by KP Tripathi, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Chicago


Rainy Chicago Sunday - or Typical late October weather by RickDrew, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

*Amsterdam (Zuidas)*


Zuid-As Amsterdam by Karim Kat, on Flickr


Station Zuid 2008-1 by Noord/Zuidlijn, on Flickr


Amsterdam Zuid-As A10 by DailyM = Differentieel + JeeeM, on Flickr


Zuidas by night by Be®t, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Allama Iqbal International airport Lahore and some other buildings seen from Lahore Ring road.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Paraná, Argentina


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

Sydney









From wiki


----------



## el_dreamer_ (Jul 18, 2012)

Dallas, TX


IMG_1015 Dallas skyline by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_1059 Dallas skyline by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_1060 Dallas skyline by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_1061 Dallas skyline by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Courtesy of Jasonzed


----------



## primezz (Mar 4, 2013)

Nairobi, Kenya


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Istanbul*









by Mehmet Çetin
ttps://www.facebook.com/mc.fotohane


----------



## quiggyt (Dec 30, 2011)

NYC-Midtown, from Route 495 in Union City, NJ


Route 495 Approach to the Lincoln Tunnel by quiggyt4, on Flickr


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

Brno, Czech republic.



Senecas said:


> *12. 6. 2013*


----------



## Votchka (Jun 13, 2010)

México City


ind-Erick said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

primezz said:


> Nairobi, Kenya


looks photoshopped


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ It really looks like that, you´re probably right. :nuts:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Cordoba, Argentina*


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Boston


Boston (View of the skyline from Northern Avenue) by Netty 78, on Flickr


----------



## primezz (Mar 4, 2013)

primezz said:


> Nairobi, Kenya


Not photoshop my friend. this the same highway in different angles.


----------



## primezz (Mar 4, 2013)

brickellresidence said:


> looks photoshopped


Not photoshop my friend. this the same highway in different angles


----------



## primezz (Mar 4, 2013)

brickellresidence said:


> looks photoshopped


still the same highway. just want you to look at it from different places.


----------



## primezz (Mar 4, 2013)

and considering the highway took over 3 years to construct with 3 different companies, the paint job is not exactly similar on the entire stretch.


----------



## primezz (Mar 4, 2013)

same highway at night


----------



## primezz (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## primezz (Mar 4, 2013)

same highway from different side of town. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zEXMcCGbf_M


----------



## primezz (Mar 4, 2013)

sorry guys if i derailed the forum. just wanted to prove brickellresidence that the highway is not Photoshop


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok. Then, I have to admit that it's a great pic.


----------

